# White Spider Mites? Need Help



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello,

I noticed the last few days i have little yellow like eggs and white like webs what can this be? What should I do? I've been cleaning it

Pic#1 On the coco-hut im throwing away










Pic #2


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

that looks like mold, not spider mites


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Really even in the top picture with yellow-ish looking eggs. I also noticed yellow looking dots under a few of my leaves. I also have this on the rear of my Vivarium (tree fern panels.)

Thanks


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Spider mite eggs are super small (under a 1/10 of a mm), while those look much larger. But definately could be eggs of some type, just not spider mites


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

I also noticed I have little orange eggs or could be a type of orange fungus










Not sure If i should dig up some of that stuff and throw away?


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm pretty new to viveriums so I can't really say. The only reason i can say,, with any confidence those are not spider mites is that I have some experiance with plants


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah looks like i researched the board and the yellow balls are a type of fungus

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/identification-forum/50775-whats-fungus.html#post442073

Thanks for all the help : )


----------

